# Adorama Schedules XC-10 Demo



## unfocused (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks like Adorama has scheduled a special demonstration of the XC-10. July 21, 4 p.m. New York time. Looks like they will stream it live for those unable to attend in person. 

http://www.adorama.com/alc/browse/pages/action-canon-xc10-4k-professional-camcorder?utm_source=RSYS&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Email070915Pro


----------

